# Wright and the Search for Truth



## arapahoepark (Jan 10, 2018)

Look at what I found.
I do wonder what happened to Tom Holland.
https://www.amazon.com/Tom-Wright-S...rd_wg=wc4MA&psc=1&refRID=EX9W1KYYYR0PFMM691BD


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jan 10, 2018)

Looks good, but pricey.


----------



## Dachaser (Jan 10, 2018)

Bill The Baptist said:


> Looks good, but pricey.


How many pages to this book?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 10, 2018)

Dachaser said:


> How many pages to this book?


David,

It is a secret only available to those who will...

Go to the link given above.
Scroll down to see _Product Details_.


----------



## Dachaser (Jan 10, 2018)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> David,
> 
> It is a secret only available to those who will...
> 
> ...


Thanks, just did not scroll down far enough, but still seems to be really pricey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 10, 2018)

arapahoepark said:


> I do wonder what happened to Tom Holland.


What does this mean?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arapahoepark (Jan 10, 2018)

Contra_Mundum said:


> What does this mean?


Until this came out, I have not seen him do much other work on his views on Paul that he said he had been working on in his Romans Commentary and Theology of Paul.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 10, 2018)

OK. According to the bio on the amazon page, he's about 75yrs old.


----------



## Gforce9 (Jan 10, 2018)

Bill The Baptist said:


> Looks good, but pricey.



Import costs from the Lymie Isle


----------

